# 10-6-2014 Nice Night with a Nice moon.



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Craziest thing ever.. Most of these fish were gigged in a period of about 30 minutes sitting in an inch or two of water at most on an outgoing tide. Very high tide, and very low last night.

The others I ran around to small shell backs and found as the tide came in with a vengeance. 

52lbs large
14lbs medium

Zero sheeps, and drum didn't even see one.

PS. It was 6am and I was to tired to line them all up and make it a pretty picture ;(, But to give an idea the two in the top right I measured just to double check and they are 16inchers


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Where*

i keep going but have not seen a flounder or seen anyone else floundering. where were you? i am not asking for gps numbers or grids, i just want to know where i should be looking in the Pensacola area. i know how to blind cast a bait net and i feel i am doing the same thing with gigging. the water looks the same as i see on youtube so i figure i am in the wrong waterway. tks.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Sorry to give you the wrong impression, I joined PFF back when I was stationed at NAS. I left the navy after 10 years back in 2010 and I am now over on the east coast in St. Augustine Florida. I just still like the forums here 

I don't see anyone gigging when I go either ;P.. That is a really good thing, if you can find fish consistently.

Unfortunately I never did much gigging in Pensacola, only offshore and bay fishing, So the only advice I could give you is, don't be afraid to fish an outgoing tide when it's 2hrs from low, fish the incoming tide, and look for spots "Google earth" where there is deep water right next to lots of oysters or shell bottom, grass.

When I take a spin during the day at low tide and I see a channel marker butted up close to the bank with oyster beds all over it, you can bet I'll gig it and 9x out of 10 the fish are there. I cannot take credit for all of this, as another commercial guy on here gave me some advice when I was first starting out. "shout out to gigability".


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice gigging trip. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks for the info. i will continue my quest for the flounder


----------

